# $1.00 Mulch kits for the Scotts 48" deck



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I stopped in the Home Depot yesterday to pick up some nails and walked out to the garden area and the Mulch kit for the JD made Scott's tractors that had the 48" deck was priced down to a buck. Might save some money if you check at your Home Depots in your areas.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I see stuff like in in several stores. My local K-Mart about once a month has a table of "manager's specials" where you can buy stuff for pennies on the dollar. The most common is Christmas stuff on Dec. 26, but women's summer shoes were selling for $1.50 a pair in Oct. and mens' shorts were selling for $1 a pair recently. I also have a local franchise hardware/furniture/household store that has unadvertised specials. I just bought a 19 piece set of Stanley screwdrivers for $6, because the packages were dusty. My local Walmart used to do it more often with canned foods when they changed suppliers. An obvious "out with the old- in with the new" kind of sale where you could buy 32 oz. jars of jelly for $.33. It always pays to keep your eyes open.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooooh, dusty jelly, my favorite!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

if you ever see cut price honey, buy it, honey is the only food that doesn't spoil!!!!


----------

